# Iams/Euk recall



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

PG.com News Release


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting that! 

Several of my dog are eating a food that is on that list. It's a veterinary formula. Now the vet is closed--as is my nearest pet store - and I don't know what to feed my dogs instead! 

They show no signs of illness. I wonder if I should just take a chance and keep feeding it to them, at least for tonight?

What would you recommend? I could get to a Petsmart or Petco before their dinnertime.

Edited to add: This is frustrating because another one had been eating a Natural Balance product that was recalled recently for the same reason. I wonder if they use the same plants!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What Rx diet are you feeding? I can give you the equivalent in other brands.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It's the Intestinal Low Residue kibble.

I just remembered two of my dogs were eating grass this morning--but nothing else much unusual.

Any suggestions of other kibbles would be appreicated!

Edited to add: Or canned, although that change might be more upsetting to their tummies.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Royal Canin Rx HE (intestinal diet) or LF (low fat) would be the closest prescription diet matches.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks! 

I actually have an unopened bag of the LF which I got for my mini schnauzer but haven't used because the canned LF (pork) seems so good for her.  I'll let the others have that kibble.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Just an update--Their digestive systems are just fine, but they are claiming I am starving them. Apparently it's lower calorie. Or could it be that they just like it better and that's why they want more?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I use Royal Canin too,the Dental forumla,it really helps keep their teeth clean.I just knock off a little tarter once in a while and brush their teeth once a week.


----------

